# Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40??



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

So I will be running 16x7.5 and 16x9s. I have pretty much decided on 205/40s for the front, and I thought I had decided on 215/40s for the rear. But lately I have heard conflicting reports on whether or not a 215/40 will work.
Also, what brand of tires are you running. The brand I was looking to get, the Dunlop SP9000, is not available in either a 205 or 215/40-16 size, and the TI-s that I had as a second choice is not available in a 205/40-16 size. 
So what other brands are out there? Anyone have experience stretching a Yoko A520? How about the Toyo FZ4s? Also, can you post some pics of your setup?
Also, if this isn't your style, great, but please don't ruin my topic with unwanted opinions.








Thanks all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (EchoOfGecko)*

GO HOME!!!!







-Matt


----------



## TexAzCustom (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (Dub Oddity)*

I am no expert on tire sizes.. but I would say no smaller than a 245 on a 9" wheel.. again. I come from the mustang crowd and run a 245 on my 8" wheels and most run a 275 on a 9"... I would definately say 215 would be too narrow, and the tire shop will kill for asking them to mount those tires..
good luck.. hope this helps.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (TexAzCustom)*

I'll kick your ass if you do 225s Ben - 215s are the only good choice here!!


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (LostBoyScout)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll kick your ass if you do 225s Ben - 215s are the only good choice here!![HR][/HR]​Yea, I know. I would never do 225s, as they would rub like ass, and look it too.


----------



## igneousGOlF (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (EchoOfGecko)*

I am planning on running the exact same setup man! that is when I can ever afford wheels, which might be never, but I want to run 45's when I do it.


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (igneousGOlF)*

you can run 215's on the 9" but it won't be recommended by any tire manufacturers.
the minimum is 225
im gona run 215/40/16 for 16x7.5 fronts
and 
225/40/16 for the 16x9 rear wheels
should have hte wheels inthe next week or so. 
As for tires, ive had those for months, A520's
mikey


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (TorontoCorrado)*

Rise from the grave!!
I as well don't understand the problem with running 225/40/r16"s on a 16x9" rim??I have two(16x9" et 15) Brock B2's for the rear and I'm having a helluva time understanding the concept.Running a 9" wide rim with a 7" wide tire contact patch doesn't compromise the integrity of the sidewall at all??
[email protected] enlightened me with info that the new BMW,(m3??),and audi A6 come stock with tuv approved stretched tires?



_Modified by vw valance at 4:27 PM 7-2-2003_


----------



## der.gegner (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (vw valance)*

haha i wanted was thinking 195's in a 9 then matt talked some sense into me, i think 215 would look PIMP


----------



## phatG60 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (der.gegner)*

ive got 205/40/16 0n my 9x16 borbet b and they fit brilliantly the tyres are federal supersports


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (phatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatG60* »_ive got 205/40/16 0n my 9x16 borbet b and they fit brilliantly the tyres are federal supersports

Even under extreme turning and going hard into corners???


----------



## KarmannSLC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (phatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatG60* »_ive got 205/40/16 0n my 9x16 borbet b...

man, I gotta see 205's on 9's!







got any pics?

_Quote, originally posted by *EchoOfGecko* »_So I will be running 16x7.5 and 16x9s. I have pretty much decided on 205/40s for the front, and I thought I had decided on 215/40s for the rear. But lately I have heard conflicting reports on whether or not a 215/40 will work...
Also, what brand of tires are you running. The brand I was looking to get, the Dunlop SP9000, is not available in either a 205 or 215/40-16 size, and the TI-s that I had as a second choice is not available in a 205/40-16 size.

225's work well with 9's IMO, but it's a matter of personal taste on how far you wanna stretch. The rears are only there for the ride, so 215's would work just fine too. For the fronts, have you thought of 195/45s? Toyo offers those in a T1-S...


----------



## KarmannSLC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (vw valance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw valance* »_Rise from the grave!!
 
HS...No kidding!


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (KarmannSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KarmannSLC* »_
. The rears are only there for the ride, so 215's would work just fine too. 

I actually never thought about it like that







but it makes sense as our FWD cars bear the load of hard cornering in the front wheels correct??


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (KarmannSLC)*

Only the inside rear is really along for the ride. I both did nothing, a stiffer rear sway bar would kinda be a waste. Stretching as far as they were talking about in uuhh January (lol) is completely for looks and has no real basis in improving performance. 

Echo's probably on a completely different set of tires by now.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (Sozsei)*

I always knew it didn't enhance performance,I was actually making sure that it wasn't unsafe/counterproductive to performance,(like every tire shop I go to says it is







).


----------



## KarmannSLC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (Sozsei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sozsei* »_Stretching as far as they were talking about in uuhh January (lol) is completely for looks and has no real basis in improving performance.

ya...January *2002*! I agree tho...if you're stretching that much, it's pretty much for looks; but if you go a little ways, it will stiffen the sidewalls a bit...almost like the effect of going to a +1 or +2 tire, hence better response, etc. How much stretching is debatable and will vary with each manufacturer no doubt.


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (KarmannSLC)*

i have 235 40 17 stretched on 17x9.5 a520 and the stretch was good but not as good as toyo t1s


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

I have 215 40 16 on my car if I were to run smaller up front I would go 195 40 16 
215 looks perfect and mounting them was cake










_Modified by gtiboy66 at 9:53 AM 7-7-2003_


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (gtiboy66)*

Wow! Borbet type A's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (EchoOfGecko)*

I can't really recommend anything outside of what 
the tire manufacturers recommend, sorry.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=918896


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? ([email protected])*

i ran yoko a520's in 215/40/16 on 16x9's (all corners) with no problems at all.... the tires were quite "stretched" though. if you're gonna pretend your car's rear wheel drive.... do 205/40/16 on the front.


----------



## ~ Cartman ~ (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Tire stretching...16x9s. 215/40 or 225/40?? (eldo)*

guys he has had the rims and tires for over a year now I think
ha ha 

thread from the grave


----------

